# Cardio Alternative with MCL Tear



## Inspir (11 Aug 2008)

I recently tore my MCL (medial collateral ligament) when I dislocated my knee as a result of falling through two floors. I have since been ordered by the doctor to have my leg in a brace for 7-12 weeks and not to put any weight on it so it can completely heal. I was wondering if anybody has any suggestions for a cardio workout with this kind of injury. Obviously running or cycling is out of the question, and if I stay on this couch any longer I’m going to explode… literally  

Thanks in advance


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (11 Aug 2008)

Not to discourage you but wouldn't your physiotherapist be the best person to ask?  Unless of course you don't have one.


----------



## rytel (11 Aug 2008)

Try one of these:

http://www.exrx.net/Aerobic/Exercises/ArmErgometer.html

Be sure to see a physiotherapist at least once a week.  I tore my MCL a year and a half ago doing martial arts - I was on crutches for a month and in a brace for 2 months, with physio for 6 months after the injury.  

Follow your rehabilitation program to the letter... my knee is stronger now than it was before, with all range of movement restored.

Had I listened to the ER Doctor and not seen my sports medicine specialist and physiotherapist, I would have just used crutches for a week and then taken it easy, and my knee would not have healed so well.  I also could have been declared med unfit and not been enrolled in the CF if it hadn't healed properly...


----------



## geo (11 Aug 2008)

Let's face it, the Doc told you to give your knee total rest.... so don't mess it up by trying to cut corners & start early...
By it's nature, cardio requires you to move at a rapid pace for a prolonged period of time.  Given that your lower body has been given a couple of weeks off, your options are very limited.  The equipment rytel suggest is not found in your average gym... if you can find it, go for it - just leave that knee alone  Capisce ???

Note - for the record, I have gone thru two surgeries to repair my severed right quad.... and will probably go to the trouble of a 3rd...don't mess with the recovery time of your body !


----------



## Strike (11 Aug 2008)

Swimming is a great cardio workout.  Get a float to place between your thighs so you don't have to kick.  I had some serious issues with my knees in highschool and this was a great way to keep in shape.  My cardio was amazing afterwards.

If you're still having some small issues when the snow sets in try cross-country skiing (classic and skating).  It's a good low impact workout and the classic style will help to balance out the muscles in your thighs that will most certainly be out of kilter after an extended period on crutches and favouring the injury.


----------



## smitico (18 Jan 2009)

Best of luck and speedy recovery Inspir.  Again, follow physio's advice.

In any event, swimming works, just be extremely careful to not kick.  The absence of resistance or the whipping action when you kick in water can lead to hyper-extension (that's what physio warned me with my ACL post-surgery) and set you farther back.  The float idea works, but just don't get tempted to try using it just because it be load bearing kicking in the water.

If you can find em, some physio center might have these peddle bikes that you operate with your hands.

Cheers,
Smitico


----------

